# Overdue Fursona!



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok... I've been an inactive member of the fandom - When I say "Inactive", I mean I had yet to reach the revelation that furries are lovely - for a little more than a year, and have yet to give any thought to my fursona. I've been throwing ideas at the wall, the one with a window, on the door's right, to be exact, for a week now and need help with actually making something.


How the hell do I make a proper fursona?​


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 11, 2015)

Make a bird. It doesn't matter what type of bird, but it must be a bird.


----------



## Treble (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, start with the basics, like the personality type, what they like, what they dislike, perhaps a history as well as the type of fur you'd like to be (like a fox, wolf,or some hybrid like an angel dragon or devil-wolf)


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Actually, I did think about going with a hell hound there for a while. It was the only one I got a name for, the name being "Baskerville". 

As for the rest... Yeah, that can be done. I write a fair bit, but the whole character profile thing has always been something I've had trouble with. I usually write the character in, and let what happens shape them... maybe that's what I should do?


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol, birds are fairly uncommon, aren't they?


----------



## Confuzed (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't force it.  I've been in the fandom for over a decade and am working on my 'sona now.  Browse around and get a feel for what species strikes your fancy.  I settled on a gryphon hybrid.  Again, don't force it.  Art and suits are expensive to end up not liking.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 11, 2015)

you're a bat now, deal with it.


----------



## Treble (Jan 11, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> Actually, I did think about going with a hell hound there for a while. It was the only one I got a name for, the name being "Baskerville".
> 
> As for the rest... Yeah, that can be done. I write a fair bit, but the whole character profile thing has always been something I've had trouble with. I usually write the character in, and let what happens shape them... maybe that's what I should do?



If you want to develop a character, why not try creating at least the base, and role playing with someone? It helps you better learn how he will react in scenarios~


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't stress out about it too much. Just pick a animal you really really like and go with that.  

Also I hear that sergals are recruiting.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 12, 2015)

Treble said:


> If you want to develop a character, why not try creating at least the base, and role playing with someone? It helps you better learn how he will react in scenarios~



That's how I created mine - she sort of evolved from just being a wolf character I RP'd as, into my orca-wolf fursona.  As you RP, you may get ideas on a back-story, personality type, weird quirks or character flaws or unique abilities.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 12, 2015)

Join the fox world domination army!


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> That's how I created mine - she sort of evolved from just being a wolf character I RP'd as, into my orca-wolf fursona.  As you RP, you may get ideas on a back-story, personality type, weird quirks or character flaws or unique abilities.



So... are you people talking about RP as in "Asfo? Ref? Kinks?" RP, or something I have yet to see? I'm assuming it's something I haven't seen yet... My assumptions are usually wrong, though...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Join the fox world domination army!



We have foxes up the yin yang.



Victor Anderson said:


> So... are you people talking about RP as  in "Asfo? Ref? Kinks?" RP, or something I have yet to see? I'm assuming  it's something I haven't seen yet... My assumptions are usually wrong,  though...



I would avoid RPing. It starts out silly but always ends kinky. A common RPG session goes from  "Your a Dwagon, can I has some gold?" to "I want to 'mount' you"  in no time flat. 

What animal do you like? Make a fursona of that animal.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> We have foxes up the yin yang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah I've noticed that. Another reason why I stopped doing RP.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> We have foxes up the yin yang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are plenty of serious roleplaying sessions if you know where to look, and it quite enjoyable I must admit.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

? I was looking for angel dragon history. Im lost and new to the fandom. Im trying to understand how i could have dreamed 5 dreams back to back in deatail, each piking up where the othere left off. The hole time i was a living breathing angel dragon trying to save the world from evil based in the futur. And the kicker is i dreamed this 18 years ago before i ever knew of furry things. I felt strong feelings about the dreams but tried to move on untel a month ago. I looked up why are there furries. The more i looked i kept finding angel dragon info. Just bits and peaces. So i looked up a video and was stuned by what or who i saw. No not me. But it looked like a bread of what i was in my dreams. HOW CAN THIS BE?!


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

What animal ya like?
What's your favorite color?
Do you rave?
Do you own hundreds of glowsticks?
Do you have a tumblr hairstyle?
Ya like tits?  Put tits on it.
Put a dick on it too for good measure.

Congratulations.  You have yourself a fursona.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

I took a ton of spirit animal quizzes to get mine, which is a deer. It really fits my personality and interests.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

Tits, dicks and spirits?! Im being for real. Im not a kink fur. Im..... difurent. And im trying to understand.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

If you really wanna be difurent you should have a unique fursona.  One that many wouldn't dare even dream of.

Like a rock.


----------



## Rust (Jul 27, 2016)

Creating a fursona is difficult.  First thing you need to know is that you need to be aware that your fursona is going to go through many changes until you are completely happy with them.  My fursona went through quite a lot of changes before I was happy with him and kept the design.

Before you start thinking about a species you need to decide one thing.  Is your fursona going to represent the way you are, or the way you wish you were.  Many people make a fursona who has traits they want to have.  For example my fursona is much more confident than I am which I want to feel more confident.

Now you need to start thinking about a species.  First think about the animals that you like.  Now think about the personality traits that animal is known for.  Does it have traits you have?  Or does it have traits you wish you had?  Don't pick an animal that fits your personality perfectly if you don't like the species.  Just because you have similar traits to a mole doesn't mean your fursona has to be a mole!  When it really comes down to it, the main question is, do you like this species?  Does it bring you happiness to see that animal?

Now that you got a species, now you need a color palate.  There are three different routes you can go for colors, realistic, semi realistic and unrealistic.  A realistic color palate only has colors that the species can have in real life.  This does make it harder for your character to look unique.  Semi realistic has many colors that a real animal would have but also has splashes of a unrealistic color.  It may have green eyes, ears, spots or other things for example.  Unrealistic characters have no colors that a real animal would have.

Once you have decided that, you need to pick the actual colors.  Try getting some colored pencils and scribble some colors next to each other.  Try colors together you think may not look good together, because often they do actually look nice.

Now for the hard part, the actual design.  Look at the species, does it have stripes or spots?  That could be a could start.  Make sure you don't put too much markings, since this will make it hard to draw and hard to look at.  When I made my fursona he started out very simple and over time I thought of things i could add onto him.  Try a few different things, also try look at other people's fursonas for inspiration.  But NEVER copy someones design.

I hope that is helpful for you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

It looks like im the only one being real and honest here. Just me alone looking for a true fur.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow Rust, you're incredibly insightful on this topic! That could help out a _lot_ of people! I was previously considering making my fursona's colors just what a normal deer would have, but now my mind is exploding with greater possibilities! 

I mean, his name is "Tetrachroma". _Of course_ I would need vibrant color.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> If you really wanna be difurent you should have a unique fursona.  One that many wouldn't dare even dream of.
> 
> Like a rock.



Rocks are already done mate stop trying to make him look like a fucking *SHEEP 
*
If you wanna be real unique you've gotta think outside of the box like being an old fat middle aged balding man who is _not _you even though the description matches very closely to yourself.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol you missunderstand. I know the intro speach to being a furry. For me its not a game or question. Im a furry and the more i learn about angel dragons my heart says i am one. Im trying to learn how i was made awhere of what angel dragons looked like through my dreams before i was even awhere of myself 18 years ago. How is this posible?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol you missunderstand. I know the intro speach to being a furry. For me its not a game or question. Im a furry and the more i learn about angel dragons my heart says i am one. Im trying to learn how i was made awhere of what angel dragons looked like through my dreams before i was even awhere of myself 18 years ago. How is this posible?



So... otherkin?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

Im small whit long hair and yes i look like robben willyoms and goreg castansa had a child but im a child that can picup over 600 pounds. I tend to look for my boundries and push them around.


----------



## Rust (Jul 27, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol you missunderstand. I know the intro speach to being a furry. For me its not a game or question. Im a furry and the more i learn about angel dragons my heart says i am one. Im trying to learn how i was made awhere of what angel dragons looked like through my dreams before i was even awhere of myself 18 years ago. How is this posible?


It is possible you may have seen a angel dragon before but didn't think much of it at the time.  But your mind and your dreams felt like it was important and kept bringing it back to you.

If you want an angel dragon, you should read up about it.  There are some markings you cannot have.  Also you need to have Ino look at it before it becomes a true angel dragon. 
dutchangeldragons


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 27, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im small whit long hair and yes i look like robben willyoms and goreg castansa had a child but im a child that can picup over 600 pounds. I tend to look for my boundries and push them around.



I love this whole post.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im small whit long hair and yes i look like robben willyoms and goreg castansa had a child but im a child that can picup over 600 pounds. I tend to look for my boundries and push them around.



This just raises more questions


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

I've tried looking up the history of them and thats how i ended up here. Im not to good with pc's or web things. So the last 2 days i've been asking around and whatch youtube. Im awhere of the hole copieing other furries is't to be done. I have no wants to disreaspect those that came before me and those who do copy i find low. To steal someones id is just.... im going to leave it at low becase i'd rather not get band.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

brb.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sure you've already stumbled across this, but just in case you haven't: dutchangeldragons


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I've tried looking up the history of them and thats how i ended up here. Im not to good with pc's or web things. So the last 2 days i've been asking around and whatch youtube. Im awhere of the hole copieing other furries is't to be done. I have no wants to disreaspect those that came before me and those who do copy i find low. To steal someones id is just.... im going to leave it at low becase i'd rather not get band.



Every post is just getting better and better


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

Someone brougth it up a bit ago. Sorry i was tied up. I hope it warks. Yeah yeah i know how that sounds. I allready know at least 1 of you will have some odd ideas about it. Lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 27, 2016)

My sistom aparently can't handle the update needed to vuwe that site. Grrr! THIS BITES! Ty anyways


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 28, 2016)

Rust said:


> It is possible you may have seen a angel dragon before but didn't think much of it at the time.  But your mind and your dreams felt like it was important and kept bringing it back to you.
> 
> If you want an angel dragon, you should read up about it.  There are some markings you cannot have.  Also you need to have Ino look at it before it becomes a true angel dragon.
> dutchangeldragons


 Rust i have never came acrost angel dragons outside my dreams until last month and it bluw my mind. At the time of my dreams i was under the inpresion being a furry was like s&m and a fur pill was a s&m furry orgy. I never liked grup sex so i left the furry stuff alone.


----------

